# 2x male ferrets West Somerset



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm posting on behalf of my brother, who needs to rehome his ferrets after losing his job. They are lovely friendly ferrets and I would take them myself if I didn't have rabbits.

They are both young, REW males (he can't have had them more than 5 months). They are both in tact as he now can't afford to have them neutered. 

He's keeping them in a large chicken coop style hutch which I think he may be willing to sell with them as he definitely won't be getting another animal any time soon.
I'll check on the details and hopefully get a photo and post back.

I would be willing to help get them where they need to go if it's fairly local (we're in minehead) and you don't have transport.

If you're interested get in touch and I'll give you his number.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Try posting on FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! 
they are very helpful and may be able to find rescue back up.

ETA: Cross posted it on there for you.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks very much


----------

